# Sortie S-vidéo sur imac G4 avec 2MX



## silirius (28 Avril 2003)

Salut, j'ai besion de savoir si le imac G4, le premier model avec geforce 2Mx a ou non une sortie s-vidéo ??
et donc utiliser  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sur l'apple store il disent pour imac G4 17"  et donc avec geforce4

De plus si ce n'est pas possible, existe t'il un boitier permetant de transfomer une source VGA  de ca cable
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 en une source s vidéo ?? Merci


----------



## Sydney Bristow (28 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par silirius:</font><hr /> * Salut, j'ai besion de savoir si le imac G4, le premier model avec geforce 2Mx a ou non une sortie s-vidéo ??
et donc utiliser  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sur l'apple store il disent pour imac G4 17"  et donc avec geforce4

De plus si ce n'est pas possible, existe t'il un boitier permetant de transfomer une source VGA  de ca cable
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 en une source s vidéo ?? Merci  * 

[/QUOTE]

j'aurai la meme question avec eMac G4 et mini VGA!!


----------



## macinside (28 Avril 2003)

non, dans vos 2 cas seul l'imac 1 Ghz a un sortie S-video, allez vous  caractéristique de l'imac G4


----------



## Sydney Bristow (28 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr /> * non, dans vos 2 cas seul l'imac 1 Ghz a un sortie S-video, allez vous  caractéristique de l'imac G4 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

exact...
c'est bete...
enfin tant pis...
et de toute facon,avec le prix de l'adaptateur et la différence de prix entre les deux macs(et surtout l'emac)on a une bonne platine DVD!

no regrets...

PG


----------



## silirius (1 Mai 2003)

et transformer le signal vga en un s-video, ca être possible ?


----------

